# Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?



## Blackout27 (30. August 2015)

*Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Hallo liebe User der PCGHX 

Ich möchte mein Gehäuse "Corsair Obsidian 450D" etwas leiser machen. Die Gehäuselüfter wurden bereits durch Be Quiet Lüfter ausgetauscht (vorne 2x140er, hinten 1x120er). Nun würde ich gerne auch das Gehäuse (vorwiegend oben und an den Seiten) mit Dämmmatten ausstatten. Allerdings gibt es kein passendes Kit für mein Gehäuse 
Für das Corsair Obsidian 350D gibt es bei Caseking zum Beispiel zu ein Kit ->

https://www.caseking.de/king-mod-premium-daemmset-corsair-obsidian-350d-zudm-132.html

Weiß jemand ob so ein Dämmset auch für mein Gehäuse erscheint oder besser gestellt, *worauf muss ich achten um selbst Dämmatten zu verlegen? Gibt es dafür bestimmte dicken?*

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Gedämmte Gehäuse sind überbewertet. Erst recht, wenn du ein Window hast!
Die Matten, die auch bei CK fleißig vermaktet werden, sind eigentlich nur poröse Schaumstoffabsorber und eignen sich daher nur bedingt bis gar nicht, um einen Rechner effektiv leiser zu machen.
Wenn du ein paar Grad mehr inkauf nehmen kannst, dann pfalster dir ruhig alles zu. Ein Mehrwert wird aber kaum gegeben sein. Setzt man nämlich die nötigen Drehzahlen ins Verhältnis, die die höhere Temperatur wieder kompensieren, dann hast du mit solchen Matten eigentlich nichts verbessert.

Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich es mit ein paar Bitumenmatten versuchen. Die haben nämlich ordentlich Masse und erzeugen weniger Reibung (die wiederum in Wärme umgesetzt wird; siehe poröse Absorber).
Im Regelfall sind ein Optimieren des Airflows und der Entkopplung im Gehäuse deutlich sinnvoller. Natürlich kann man auch die Effizienz der Kühlung erhöhen, in dem man sich bessere Kühlkörper und leisere Lüfter zulegt.
Dämmmatten _"Dämpf_matten" hingegen dienen meist nur dem eigenen Gewissen und dem Profit der Händler.


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Um was für Lärm den du Dämmen willst geht es dir? Körperschall? Also Schwingungen die vom Gehäuse kommen. Dann hol dir Alubutyl. Das killt jeden Körperschall  Kostet aber auch.
Oder Allgemein irgendwelche Geräusche. Dann halt einen Standard Dämmsatz, wie er von verschiedenen Herstellern angeboten wird. Musst du halt alles selber Zuschneiden. Ordentliche feste Unterlage (Mama's Schneidbrett ) und ein scharfes Messer (Cutter) sind dann Voraussetzung. Ob du damit zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis kommst... Das kann dir hier keiner Beantworten. 
In der Regel führen leise Komponenten, Schallendkopplung und Airflow eher zu Erfolg, als irgendeine Dämmung.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Guten Morgen 

Danke für die Antworten! 

@ DerKabelbinder: Mit der Lautstärke vom System bin ich nach dem Umbau der Gehäuselüfter und der Lüfterkurve der GPU eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Warum ich mir solche "Dämpfmatten" einbauen möchte? Mein PC fiept leider unter Last etwas. Nachdem nun die Lüfter alle leise sind, ist das Geräusch deutlicher aus dem Gehäuse zu hören als gedacht. Wenn ich nun auf der Oberseite vom  Gehäuse zum Beispiel eine Decke lege (Oberseite komplett offen für 3x120mm, keine Lüfter montiert) ist das Fiepen sogut wie verschwunden. Man hört es dann wirklich nur wenn man genau mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse geht. 
Deswegen würde es mir evtl. sogar schon reichen nur die Oberseite zu dämmen. Allerdings dachte ich mir, wenn schon denn schon das ich die Seitenteile auch gleich mit umbauen kann. 

Kann ich zum Beispiel diese hier nehmen oder kennst du noch etwas günstigere?

Bitumenmatte, Anti/Droehn/Matte, 50x20cm, selbstklebend (8 Stück): Amazon.de: Auto


@evilgrin: Mir geht es eigentlich nur um das Fiepen im Gehäuse (Spulenfiepen der GPU). Mit Schwingungen oder Lagergeräuschen habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Auch hier meine Frage kann man diese hier kaufen?

Sinuslive Alubutyl Dämmmatten Schalldämmmatten Antidröhnmatten 20cm x 50cm x 2,2mm 5er Pack selbstklebend: Amazon.de: Navigation


@ beide: Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen die Alubutyl- oder Bitumenmatten? Ich kenne mich leider mit dem Thema kein Stück aus


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen die Alubutyl- oder Bitumenmatten?



Beides nicht... Man Dämmt damit tiefe Schwingungen. Körperschall (Dröhnen von Blechen).

Da du Spulenfiepen hast, bräuchtest du einen porösen Schallschlucker. Keine glatte Oberfläche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob es allerdings den gewünschten Erfolg bringt...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

In der Theorie verwendet man schwere Materialien, um zu isolieren und tiefe Frequenzen zu unterdrücken. Poröse Schaumstoffe sollen dann die mittleren bis hoheren Frequenzen rausfiltern (Absorption durch Reibung, erzeugt im Vergleich zur Reflektion allerdings Abwärme).

In der Praxis kann man einem tiefen Brummen eigentlich nur mit guter Entkopplung oder überdurchschnittlich dicken Seitenwänden entgegenwirken.
Das hohe Fiepen "könnte" hier wiederum von Schaumstoffen absorbiert werden. Solche kriegt man auch schon für wenige Cent/Euro, je nachdem wo man sich erkundigt (gibt diverse Onlineshops, z.B. PyramidenKönig oder Schaumstofflager, die ganz einfachen "Akustikschaumstoff" anbieten).

So wie ich das aus deiner Umschreibung rauslese, scheint dich allerdings der Direktschall zu stören. Wenn du auf der Oberseite keine Lüfter verbaut hast, dann würde ich einfach ein paar massive Matten (Bitumen gehört z.B. noch zu den günstigeren) unter den Deckel kleben. Habe meine bisher immer über Conrad bezogen. Da würde ich einfach mal ein wenig stöbern. Und besser nicht bei eBay besorgen, sonst bekommst du krebserregende Ware aus Osteuropa bzw. Asien 
Dadrunter könnte man dann noch etwas Schaumstoff kleben. Ich wage allerdings zu bezweifeln, dass das den Unterschied ausmachen wird.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> So wie ich das aus deiner Umschreibung rauslese, scheint dich allerdings der Direktschall zu stören. Wenn du auf der Oberseite keine Lüfter verbaut hast, dann würde ich einfach ein paar massive Matten (Bitumen gehört z.B. noch zu den günstigeren) unter den Deckel kleben. Habe meine bisher immer über Conrad bezogen. Da würde ich einfach mal ein wenig stöbern. Und besser nicht bei eBay besorgen, sonst bekommst du krebserregende Ware aus Osteuropa bzw. Asien
> Dadrunter könnte man dann noch etwas Schaumstoff kleben. Ich wage allerdings zu bezweifeln, dass das den Unterschied ausmachen wird.



Okay dann werde ich mich mal etwas umschauen und vorerst nur die Oberseite abdichten  Falls es Erfolg hat kann ich ja noch die Seitenteile verkleiden falls die Temps nicht in den Himmel steigen sollten (GPU: max 67 Grad, CPU: max 55Grad, Spawas auf dem Board: das weiß nur Gott allein^^)


@evilgrin: Danke für die ganzen Infos. Von euch kann man noch eine ganze Menge lernen


----------



## Narbennarr (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Das Obsidian mit Schaumstoff zu dämmen ist total sinnlos. Vibrationen könntest du sicher gut mit Bitumen beseitigen, für alles andere ist das Gehäuse viel zu offen (Fenster, offene Front, offener Deckel etc).

Willst du wirklich Bitumen holen, empfehle ich die ADM von Sinuslive


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Naja, die Vibrationen sollte man lieber im Ursprung bekämpfen, anstatt einzelne Matten auszulegen.
Bevor diese ihren Zweck erfüllen können (und das vermutlich auch eher im geringeren Maße), wurden eh längst alle Teile des Gehäuses in Schwingung versetzt.
Wenn die Festplatte(n) und Lüfter und ggf. noch das Netzteil oder ein optisches Laufwerk ausreichend entkoppelt sind, dann spart man sich auch die Kosten und höheren Temperaturen durch Dämmmatten.

Die Sinusline sind aber ganz in Ordnung. Habe selbst welche hier; die haben schon odentlich Gewicht und sind dafür noch relativ günstig.
Einsetzen würde ich die in erster Linie aber auch nur, um den Direktschall zu vermeiden, sprich die Lüfterslots abzudichten.
Den Rest kann man sich dann sparen. Spätestens beim wahrscheinlich sehr dünnen Seitenfenster (zudem auch noch Kunststoff) wird eine effektive Dämmung scheitern.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Also empfehlt ihr die ADM von Sinuslive um die Oberseite zu dämmpfen? Wie gesagt ich möchte eigentlich nur das Spulenfiepen minimieren bzw beseitigen (Decke auf die Oberseite packen hilft super, sieht aber kacke aus^^).


EDIT:

Ich würde mir dann diese hier kaufen, ist das okay?


ADM Anti/Droehn/Matte, 50x20cm, selbstklebend (2 Stück): Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Blackout27 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Habe jetzt wie im Post 5 solche Dämmatten verwendet und den Deckel damit bestückt. Das Spulenfiepen ist jetzt kaum noch zuhören. 
Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an alle


----------



## varg01 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Hallo,
ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt das Thema, aber ich stehe gerade an ähnlicher Stelle.
Habe das Kingmod Set von CaseKing, und bin nicht zufrieden. Allerdings kommt bald nen neues Case und da soll es dann richtig werden.

Meine Wahl ist auf Schalldämmung, Dämmmatten aus Bitumen für diverse Anwendungen gefallen.
Muss ich es halt selberzuscheiden, aber egal!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann greif direkt zu Alubutyl.
Ist etwas teurer, so oder so, hat aber wesentlich bessere Dämmeigenschaften.
Bitumen ist halt die günstigere Methode, verwendet man aber eigentlich eher zur Kompensation von Trittschal/Körperschall, in solch einem Fall z.B. zur Linderung der Schwingungen an Seitenteilen.

Die Kingmod-Kits kannst du übrigens inne Pfeife rauchen.
Das sind eigentlich stinknormale Schaumstoffmatten, die ein wenig Schall in Wärme umwandeln, gleichermaßen jedoch auch Volumen für den Airflow verdrängen!

Wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann achte auf möglichst dicke Seitenteile und eine sinnvolle Platzierung der Lüftergitter (so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich).
Eine zusätzliche Dämmung ist eigentlich eher teuer als wirklich effektiv. Einen Lüfterslot auf der Oberseite lässt sich vielleicht noch abdichten, alles andere ist vergleichsweise sinnlos bzw. steht in keinerlei Verhältnis zu den Kosten bzw. den daraus resultierenden Temperaturen.


----------



## FuXXz (12. September 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich meine Frage mal hier anfüge. 
Ich möchte gerne ein NAS mit 4 Festplatten in eine Massivholz Komode stellen und diese (das eine Fach, wo das NAS steht) dann von innen noch dämmen.
Es sind vorwiegend die Festplatten Lauf- und Zugriffsgeräusche. Die Lüfter hört man eh nicht.

Ich bin daher jetzt etwas verwirrt, welche Dämmstoffe ich am besten nehmen kann.
Soll ich Noppen / Pyramidenprofil nehmen oder Bitumen / Alubutyl Platten nehmen? Oder beides?
Dem Beitrag hier entnehme ich eigentlich, dass für die höheren Frequenzen der Platten dann das Noppenprofil zu nehmen ist?

Danke im Voraus für eure Zeit, viele Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. September 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Hallo FuXXz,

auch hier sollte man unterscheiden zwischen _Dämmung_ und _Dämpfung_.

_Dämmung_ = Isolation des Schalls
_Dämpfung_ = Wandlung der Schallenergie in Wärme

Im Falle der _Dämmung_ geht es letztlich darum, eine räumliche Trennung aufzubauen und zu verhindern, dass der Schall aus dem einen Raum in den anderen gelangen kann. Das funktioniert im vollen Umfang allerdings nur, wenn das zu isolierende System auch luftdicht getrennt wird. Denn: die Luft dient ja als leitendes Medium 
Um die beiden Räume voneinander zu trennen, braucht es außerdem eine gewisse Masse, durch die der Schall nicht durchdringen kann. Sprich, die Schallquelle sollte mit möglichst dicken und schweren Materialien eingepackt werden. Alubutyl oder Bitumen können das bei ausreichender Dicke bereits gewährleisten, wenn es nur darum geht, ein paar Festplatten zu isolieren. An erster Stelle würde ich jedoch auf massives Holz wie etwa MDF setzen. Schwerfolie ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen.

Im anderen Fall, und zwar bei der _Dämpfung_, geht es um die _Absorption_ der Schallenergie. Dabei werden die Schwingungen der Luftteilchen durch Reibung mit porösen Materialien (den so genannten "Absorbern") gebremst.
Dieses Prinzip funktioniert vor allem bei hochfrequenten Anteilen sehr gut. Tiefere Frequenzen hingegen sind durch Absorber nur sehr eingeschränkt zu bekämpfen. In jedem Fall braucht es eine ausreichende Dicke an absorbierendem Material (allermindestens 5-10cm), damit der Schall merklich "unterdrückt" wird.
An Absorbern finden sich vor allem so genannte "Akustikschaumstoffe", die hinsichtlich der Materialeigenschaften in vielen Fällen jedoch nicht dramatisch von dem abweichen, was man in der Industrie auch als Verpackungsmaterial benutzt. Daher an der Stelle die Warnung: nicht von Marken und Slogans blenden lassen! Wesentlich besser ist man meist mit handelsüblicher Mineralwolle aus dem Baumarkt bedient. Je nach angepeilter Dicke, kommen hier unterschiedliche Ausführungen mit variierendem Strömungswiderstand infrage. Dazu einfach mal ein wenig in die Recording- und Akustikforen schauen. Zu dem Thema gibt es in den Communitites ein großes Informationsangebot, einschließlich dutzender DIY-Anleitungen.

*Nun aber schließlich zu deinem praktischen Fall:*
Da du mit ein paar Festplatten keine enorme Schallenergie im Raum hast, die es zu bewältigen gilt, sollte mit der Beachtung der akustischen Grundregeln eigentlich schon das gröbste Getan sein.

Sprich, es sollte so wenig Schall wie möglich ausdringen können. Nur so viel, wie wirklich für die Belüftung der Platten nötig ist. Die Öffnungen für die Luft am besten so richten, dass sie z.B. nach hinten zur Wand zeigen.
Bevor du dir den Schrank mit Bitumen oder Alubutyl zukleisterst (was langfristig beim Wunsch des Wiederablösens eine unschöne Angelegenheit werden kann), würde ich schauen, dass du das Gehäuse des NAS erstmal auf eine schwingungsdämpfende Platte stellst. Bei geringem Gewicht empfiehlt sich vor allem weicher Schaumstoff als Unterbau. Bei höherem Gewicht kann man zum Beispiel Waschmaschinenmatten oder generell dickeres Gummi verwenden. Dadurch sollte sich die Übertragung des Körperschalls (der an anderen Stellen am/im Schrank nachschwingen und dann wieder zu Luftschall werden kann) ein ganzes Stück reduzieren lassen.
Unnötige Luftspalte würde ich versuchen mit Silikon abzudichten. Zut Not auch mit Schaumstoff oder Schwerfolie (Alubutyl/Bitumen).

Wenn das System nach all dem noch zu laut sein sollte, kannst du den Schrank auch mit z.B. Alubutyl oder Bitumen nachdämmen. Allerdings sei hier nach wie vor gesagt, dass die Isolation vor allem von der Luftdichte abhängt. Und diese lässt sich - da es ein hitzeempfindliches System ist - leider nicht vollends umsetzen. Denn was bringt dir ein absolut schallisolierter Schrank, wenn die darin enthaltenen Festplatten auf lange Frist dem Hitzetod erliegen?
Das ist leider die Krux an der ganzen Dämmungs- und Dämpfungsgeschichte, die weder die Anwender, noch die Gehäusekonstrukteure so richtig wahrhaben wollen. Man bewegt sich immer in einem Spektrum zwischen Luftzirkulation und Geräuschisolation. Der sinnvollste Punkt liegt eigentlich genau dazwischen. Und zwar da, wo Airflow und Dämmung im Gleichgewicht zueinander stehen. Wer mehr Richtung Isolation tendiert, muss sich auf erhöhte Temperaturen und damit letztlich wieder erhöhten Drehzahlen einstellen. Wer mehr Richtung Airflow geht, kann zwar geringere Drehzahlen anlegen, lässt andererseits jedoch wieder mehr Direktschall aus dem System.

Aufgrund dieser Modalitäten plädiere ich nach wie vor für den ausgewogenen Kompromiss, das Mittelding zwischen beiden Extremen.
Eine weitreichende Isolation würde ich nur dann vornehmen, wenn die Komponenten mit der erhöhten Betriebstemperatur umgehen können bzw. von Grund auf noch genügend Kühlreserven vorhanden sind.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruß
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## FuXXz (13. September 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Vielen Dank für die sachliche und fleissige Ausführung. Das hilft mir sehr weiter


----------



## FuXXz (26. September 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Habe das Gerät nun mal in den Schrank gestellt und ich muss sagen, ganz ohne irgendetwas, reduziert der Schrank die Geräusche auf ein Minimum.
Aber jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem.
Anscheinend reichen die vorher unhörbaren Festplattenschwingungen aus, um den ganzen Schrank in einen Subwoofer zu verwandeln 
Jetzt höre ich zwar die vorherigen Geräusche nicht mehr, aber die Schwingungen der Platten sind uneträglich. 
Ich habe jetzt mit Schaumstoffen, Styropor und diese Gummimatten für die Waschmaschine versucht zu entkoppeln. Aber der Schrank ist imer noch ein super Resonanzkörper.
Gibt es da noch eine Rettung oder ist der Schrank einfach ungeeignet?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2018)

*AW: Gehäuse dämmen nur wie?*

Hast du mal eine dickere Lage an weichem Schaumstoff druntergelgegt? Damit sollten sich die Schwingungen eigentlich in den Griff kriegen lassen. Funktioniert ja auch bei Studiomonitoren (die ja  kaum leichter sein dürften).


----------

